# bass pond



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi my dad and i are thinking of puting a bass pond where our hot tub is the pond will be about 150 gallons

the filteration will come form a pool filter that from a pool like this http://www.meijer.com/catalog/product.j ... oryId=1993

can i keep bass or koi in a pond that is 150 gallons i havent got the dimmensions yet though


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 300-gallon Rubbermaid stock tank that I use for water lilies and it is about 63 inches in diameter. I think it is too small for koi or bass, plus being above ground it would get too warm in the summer and freeze solid in the winter. Koi really need a lot of room and I would think bass do too.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

You should get a 300g+ stock pomd and put in ground. A 150g will be way too small......


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

A 150 gal hot tub??? That sure was a small one, mine is round 450 gal and is only house 2-3 adults.
Bass will need way more room than that.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

no it is goig where the hottube is the hot tob is about 800 gallons i am puting a pond and water fall there

how bout blue gill


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I just worry about temp fluctuation, size is good for blue gill, or even better, check out pumpkin seeds.......


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Blue gill, great choice, very nice lookin (and tastin) fish.
Maybe some red eyed bass (rock bass), also nice lookin fish.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

rock bass sponds good what would i feed them maybe oscar pellets


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

You can get food for stocked ponds at Tractor Supply, it is real cheap.
My Brother in law has stocked pond round Alpena he feeds pond food, I don't see why not on a smaller scale, you could always throw on some crawlers once in a while for added protien.
Are you out in the country?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The trouble with that swimming pool filter is it is internally timed to automatically shut on and off. It is not designed to run continuously and so you would not get biological filtration. Ammonia waste products from the fish would build up. The 18' diameter pool it came with is about right for bass.

In such a small container above ground, I'd keep some cichlids in it for a few summer months while the water temperature is 70 or above. I check the water temperature of the great lake nearest me from the weather report, rather than using a thermometer on my pond. Since you're in Michigan, you go by your weather report. Put them out when it stays at 70 for a few days, then bring them in when it first drops below 70, unless the weather is predicted to soon warm up. Here i can keep them outside for 3 -4 months in the summer. You should get 2 or 3 months where you are. Nothing except Antarctic ice fish that have a natural antifreeze in their blood :lol: could conceivably overwinter in such a small above ground container.

One bass would be tight and you'd have to bring him in for the winter, either to a fish tank or the kitchen. Longear sunfish stay pretty small so you could have a few of them, but still need that inside tank to winter them over.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

could i put in a small 100 watt heater i also have a few ideas for a diy filter

i live in the city in a subarb


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

You could use a heater, but in winter maybe could mod a hot tub heater to run at lower voltage.
Just look out for racoons they will have lunch or dinner on pond fish, I have lost countless fish to them, I now net my pond to prevent the intruders from having a free buffet.


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

as long as the water doesn't completly freez they will be fine. Gotta remember, bluegills don't come from africa like most other fish on the forum. you could get away with a cuple bass, as long as they are small, just let them go when they get to big. i kept all kinds of michigan native fish when i was a kid, bass, bluegill, bullhead, perch. they are awsome, feed them anything, nightcrawlers, frogs, crayfish, snakes, bass are a awsome fish.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

xdustyj said:


> as long as the water doesn't completly freez they will be fine. Gotta remember, bluegills don't come from africa like most other fish on the forum. you could get away with a cuple bass, as long as they are small, just let them go when they get to big. i kept all kinds of michigan native fish when i was a kid, bass, bluegill, bullhead, perch. they are awsome, feed them anything, nightcrawlers, frogs, crayfish, snakes, bass are a awsome fish.


If it's above ground in Michigan, it will freeze solid. It is not ecofriendly to release a native fish after it's been container-raised. It can damage the environment it's released into, and releasing it will usually be breaking a number of laws protecting the environment.

A bass in a large tank is impressive. I think of them as Zen predators. They become the minnow. They watch the minnow carefully then instantly without the least bit of splashing, noise, or observable motion, the bass is where the minnow was, often swimming in the exact position. You can't really see that behavior well in a pond.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i think i will do a few bass and a couple blue gill


----------

